# Mit Handy per Bluetooth über PC telefonieren



## Cleenz (8. Juli 2009)

*Mit Handy per Bluetooth über PC telefonieren*

Servus Leute!

Ich hab mir ein scheinbar ziemlich schwieriges Thema rausgesucht! Ich bin gerade dabei einen CarPC zu bauen. Dieser wird auf Basis eines Atom 330 1,6Ghz Dual Core aufgebaut.
Um das Telefon zu verbinden habe ich mir einen Bluebird Bluetooth Dongle bei Karstadt gekauft.
Als Handy muss mein HTC Touch HD herhalten.

Der Plan ist es jetzt ein Mikro zu haben über das meine Stimme aufgenommen wird, der Sprechende wird über die Lautsprecher ausgegeben. Jetzt bin ich auf der Fahndung nach einer Software mit der ich über den Touchscreen einen Nummer wählen, anrufen, auflegen etc. kann. Ich habe absolut nichts gefunden im Netz zu dem Thema bzw. nur unbefriedigende Antworten.

Die Car PC Software C.E.S. Lizard 3.5 kann sowas wohl, allerdings geht sowas wohl über sogenannte AT Befehle. Kennt sich jemand damit aus?

Ich bin gerade dezent am verzweifeln!

Hoffe Ihr könnt helfen!

Vielen Dank!

Cleenz


----------



## Cleenz (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mit Handy per Bluetooth über PC telefonieren*

Kennt sich damit echt keiner aus?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mit Handy per Bluetooth über PC telefonieren*

wieso nimmst du nicht einfach ne freisprechanlage? ^^


----------



## Cleenz (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mit Handy per Bluetooth über PC telefonieren*

Welch eine abwegige Idee eine Freisprecheinrichtung zu benutzen! Das kann ja jeder! 

Ich fände es einfach super praktisch wenn ich über den Touchscreen im Auto, der mir eh direkt vor der Nase steht, das Handy bedienen könnte! Fahrsicherheit und so... Würde halt gerne sämtliche kleinen Kästchen, die aktuell so bei mir im Auto rumfliegen für alles mögliche rausschmeißen und durch den CarPC ersetzen!

Hat niemand eine konstruktive Lösung für das Problem?


----------



## SolidBadBoy (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Mit Handy per Bluetooth über PC telefonieren*

hi,

hier wirst du warscheinlich nicht weiterkommen!
Ich empfehle dir daher in einem handy forum das ganze nochmal zu posten.
Also ich kenne zwei foren:
1. handy-faq.de
2. gsmfreeboard(such das bei google da ich grad nicht nachschauen kann, weil ich mit dem handy surfe )




MfG
SOLIDBADBOY


----------

